# Pagies Pics 2009



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Thought Id put my progress on here. Been training for about 5 years or nearly. Had over a year off due to injuries and the arrival of my little boy and started back on and off April 2008. My neck injury was playing up again and only around summer did I start to train quite well. This lasted until October 08 when I ended up having all of November and December off for one reason or another. Anyway, after a heavy Xmas and New Year eating all the junk I could, started back again Jan this year and these pics are from the start of Jan and 6 weeks into training, currently doing a 12 week challenge with a few guys so doing quite well at the halfway stage, diet at weekends is letting me down but Im sure I can cure that. Hoping to continue after the challenge and carry on training as I was until I stopped around 2 years ago.



















First week in Jan 2009



















6 Weeks back into training.

Will keep updating as I progress. Comments and critisicm welcome.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

nice 1


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Your back looks good. Nice progress.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Looking good there - some good progress on your back...

Keep up the hard work. :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Back is looking really thick, all the best with training fella


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, Ill try get some front shots up this week too.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

lower back and traps look really good! u can tell you like deadlifting! keep it up mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great pics mate, good luck with your training


----------



## ramyaldooo (Feb 15, 2009)

your back looks good

keep training mate


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff mate.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

im sure when your really lean you look great mate!

The baby tattoo on your back is also very nice from what i can see of the pic.

Prey tell what does your 12 week challenge involve?


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Its basically just a kind of who can get into the best shape, there is about 10 of us doing it, some just want to lose weight, some just want to gain muscle, some would like a bit of both like myself. Everyone took before pics at the start first week in Jan with the days paper to proove the date. Mine showing my beloved Man City getting hammered by Forest in the FA Cup !! Then we take the pics after 12 weeks again with the paper to proove the date. So im halfway there. Just wish I could eat more cleanly at wekends.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Good going, man!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Couple of front pics, as you can see still got a few pounds to lose buy my cardio has been going quite well, been doing weights 3 nights a week and a 5 mile jog the other 2 nights plus football on a sunday. So just Saturday is my day of rest, need to clean up my diet at weekends though. 5 weeks to go til the 12 week challenge is up but Im thinking of trying to continue the way I have been up until I go Magaluf in July.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate you look good. Better than 97% of the people on the street. Hold your head proud.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Also aiming to improve my legs this year, legs have always been lazy due to football Ive never trained them properly as they take so long to recover, but Ive been training them since I started back and am slowly getting there, currently weighing in about 15 stone 8.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good. dont get into the habit of not training legs, my first three years i didnt train them. its only in the past 6 months that ive actually trained them properly. i regret i didnt do it from day one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

ramyaldooo said:


> your back looks good
> 
> keep training mate


 Any one ever tell you that you're body looks like Christain Bales in the Machinist?

Solid looking progress mate.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Con said:


> Any one ever tell you that you're body looks like Christain Bales in the Machinist?
> 
> Solid looking progress mate.


No never heard that and never seen it mate, do I take this as a compliment ??


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

he wasnt talking about you. talking about another guy. was very harsh though lol


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Well here it is 11 weeks of training as I was ill for 1 week. Im now gonna try and keep it up for another 15 weeks til I go away in July


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

really good improvement there mate!! keep at it!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive just took another pic, probably been nearly 3 months since the last one, still been training hard but due to lack of money diet hasnt been great until the last two weeks. For some reason my chest seems to stay small and get overpowered by my shoulder size Kerry Kayes is going to measure my bodyfat for me in the gym soon so might see what he suggests, anyone want to take a guess on my current BF levels ?? And have I improved in the last 3 months ??


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking really good. keep up the good work mate


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

BF LEVEL, i have no idea i will guess

9-12 % ?>?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

p.s looking very good 

good work!


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking good Pagie lad, great improvement as I've already said in the gym, see your strength is still up there as well after dropping down in weight solid progress bro.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers guys, Im enjoying it still at the min and my neck / back / shoulder probs seem to be staying away touch wood. Not 100% but nowehere near as bad as they were. I thought my body fat would be more 15-20% based on some pics I saw on here at one stage, Id like to get below 10 if possible. May even look into doing a course at some stage too possibly between July and December Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Lookin' good, man! Doing really well!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Couple more updated pics, why do you look so much better when you take a picture in the mirror ??!!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

PS anyone got any tips for chest growth. My shoulders and arms seem to overpower my chest. Im strong on chest and my form is good but no matter what I seem to do it always looks so small compared to my shoulders and arms.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lots of incline i have found for chest. start on inclines


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers mate might start sticking to incline going forward.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my regular chest workout is

incline smith

decline barbell

incline flys

machine press

find it very good


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Great progress!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Pagie whats your diet and training program?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

impressive progress. This been done naturally?


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

GJ

why you holding a newspaper in 1st pic? lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> GJ
> 
> why you holding a newspaper in 1st pic? lol


Thats a good point is he not interested or what!! Bored!!! Listen pagie if you not going to put the effort in then lets not bother!! :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think it is for date comparison...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> i think it is for date comparison...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i was actually being serious lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> i was actually being serious lol


:laugh:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Really well done,looking top.Like someone's asked,put your training and diet up.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

The paper was for the date originally we started on a 12 week challenge me and around 8 others so it was proof of the date. And once the challenge finished I carried on. Last two weeks Ive used a bit of winny 50mg per day. And last 3 days Ive started on ECA, got about a weeks worth of winny left. And will be continuing on the ECA til I go away. My training is:

Monday Chest / Tri

Tuesday light football workout

Wednesday Legs / Bi

Thursday Cardio around 45-60 mins

Friday Back / Shoulders

Ive been trying to do 30 mins cardio on top of my weights other than leg night for obvious reasons. Normally just an uphill walk though.

Diet needs working on I know this it contains nowhere near enough food and when I get back from Magaluf (Go in 2 weeks) this is my priority. Current diet has been:

7am Pro MR with Pro Tect (Ive got bad joints !!) plus a cup full of oats around 50/100 grams

10am banana and flapjack

1pm 250g rice, 100-150g chicken, 5 egg whites

4pm Pro XS Bar

430pm Pro Gakic

530pm 10 mins warm up on treadmill then train

630pm 30 mins cardio on weights days

7pm Pro Recover

8pm Dinner, varies and need improving badly, normally just a couple of chicken

10pm Pro Peptide

Im planning to introduce eggs at breakfast maybe a banana too

Lunch time Im going to start preparing meals at home to save money plus add veg

Dinner again Ill be looking at adding more carbs, veg along with my chicken or whatever I have

When i get back from Maga Im going to try and bulk abit until I go away in December, would like to look at competing one day but know I need to put alot more effort into the diet and possibly introduce morning cardio (Anyone got a cheap treadmill going !!).

Thanks for your input guys and yes I know the winny should probably have waited, Ive read up on gear for the past 4-5 years and know if my diet was better I could have made better gains, lets see what the future holds it was only as a little boost for 3 weeks before I go away :thumb:


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Onto my routine for my workouts its something like below, I normally do a warm up set, a heavy set then a set to failure where my TP helps with the last one or two reps, then occasionally a drop set. Reps usually go 12, anything from 10-8, last set anything from 6 to 3 with a couple of assisted, then from 10-2 on the drop set !!:

Chest / Tri

I have 3 workouts not sure if this is a good thing but with my chest being the weak area been trying to hit it from all angles:

Week 1

Flat Bench Dumb Bells 3 Sets

Decline Bench Dumb Bells 3 Sets

Overhead Dumb Bell Lift 2 Sets

Incline Flys Machine 2 Sets

Rope Pull Down 2 Sets

Bar Push Down 2 Sets

Dips 1 Set

Week 2

Incline Bench Dumb Bells x 3

Flat Bench Dumb Bells x 3

Sated Upright Machine Flys x 3

Machine Dips x 3

Skullcrushers x 2

Dips x 1

Week 3

Flat Bench Dumb Bells x 3

Incline Bench Dumb Bells x 3

Pec Dec x 3

Close Grip Bench x 3

Dumb Bell Kick Backs x 2

Weighted Bench Dips x 2

Legs / Bi

I have 2 workouts for this

Week 1

Leg Press x 3

Lay Down Hamstrings Machine x 3

Leg Ext x 3

Calves Machine x 3

Curl Bar x 3

Seated Dumb Bell Curls x 3

Rope Hammers x 2

Week 2

Squats x 3

Standing Hams Machine x 3

Leg Ext x 3

Calves Press x 3

Standing Dumb Bell Curls x 3

Biceps Machine x 3

1 Set of 21s using curl bar

Back / Shoulders

Again 2 workouts

Week 1

Lat Pull Down x 3

Machine Rows x 3

Dumb Bell Rows x 3

Sated Dumb Bell Press x 3

Dumb Bell Flys x 3

Cable Raises using straight bar x 3

Week 2

Deadlifts x 3

Similar to Hammer Strength Pull Down Machine x 3

Seated Cable Rows x 3

Shoulder Pres Machine x 3

Machine Flys x 3

Reverse Flys x 2

Upright Rows x 2

As you can see I do no barbell work on chest at the min, I think its helped since I started using Dumb Bells only as on the barbell I thing my form was poor and my shoulders were taking over.

Any advice / criticism welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

You have good potential mate,i think most of us have a lagging bodypart, mine is calfs.

3 ml of winny per week is not a lot of gear,so obviously your diet and training must be good,to have taken you thus far.

Maybe try some pre exhaust training for chest?


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers mate, what do you mean by pre exhaust ?? Ie kill shoulders first so they dont take over ??


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Well the Magaluf trip came and went, everything I worked for was worth it but has now been lost, a diet of junk food and beer for 4 days plus junk food since I got back has not been good, this was the result the day I went away:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

some good progress that well done


----------

